# NO poop/pee in 28 hrs. !!



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I do not know what to think of this. We have a pee pad in the family room that has been completely dry now since yesterday morning. She had not pee/pooped at all. Yesterday morning she had a tiny bit of diahrea and now nothing.
I gave her some canned food mixed with water this morning and just about an hour ago I gave her yogourt mixed with water. She seems to be okay. Not ill......but i am starting to worry quite a bit now especially since she is almost 3 years old and has gone through 2 urinary tract infections. Any suggestions?
Jenna


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh i dont know what to suggest i havent had that problem but i would call the vet if nothing by this evening is their anywhere else in the house she might of gone and you dont know? I will pray everything will be fine :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I also ask, is there anywhere else in the house she may be going? Well, pee you can't see as much (if its carpet) but poo you should be able to see and smell. Yty confining her to a smaller are so that you have an eye on her activity. If she doesn't go by today in the afternoon, I would call the vet before they close to see if it's something they might want to check out.....please keep us posted.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

If she is eating, drinking and seems fine, the first thing I would suspect is that she is going somewhere else. I do hope that's all it is. Let us know, okay?:wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She still has not pooped but she did pee outdoors 2 times ......I think she does not like her pee pad anymore.:blink: she will not go near it !


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad to hear that she at least did pee.. 

I have the same problem here...Kissie won't go potty for almost 2 days...I'm pretty sure that she didn't go anywhere else in the house because every time she pees, she'll get her bottom all wet and I have to wipe her dry. But from yesterday morning she's been at my side and her bottom has been always completely dry... 

She did pooped once this morning..she acts normal this whole time (eating, drinking, playing etc.). 

Somebody help me!!! I can't bring her to the vet right now because of the Hurricane Irene..somebody gives me some suggestions please..what can I do now?????


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't offer advice but I can help with support - 

Pearl often doesn't pee for over 12 hrs. at a time. For her, prior to her rescue - she was crated for 18 hrs. daily so she learned to 1) hold pee FOREVER and 2)"clean up" her own poop:smilie_tischkante:.

I've gone to the vet with my concern about her not peeing, KNOWING she hadn't gone anywhere else in the house (she is sooo not trustworthy with housebreaking but I'd keep her confined or by my side at all times.) 

Vet explained how the bladder's cells can intermesh and stretch greatly and that she's learned to live that way. I'm working on teaching her to "go on command" in that she gets locked in the bathroom with a pee pad after a lengthy number of hours and gets released from the bathroom and a treat when she goes either way. She seems to just about be getting this after like 9 months.

Vet was never really greatly concerned about it.


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> I'm sorry I can't offer advice but I can help with support -
> 
> Pearl often doesn't pee for over 12 hrs. at a time. For her, prior to her rescue - she was crated for 18 hrs. daily so she learned to 1) hold pee FOREVER and 2)"clean up" her own poop:smilie_tischkante:.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your support! Kissie just went....in the middle of my bedroom... Irene didn't flood my room, Kissie just did....


She actually has that problem too, though she's never been to any shelter/rescue.. She usually go potty only twice a day...she never go in unfamiliar environments..sometimes when we travel she'll hold it like a day because of nervous.. but never been this long.. I was really scared... 

Now I'm so released that she finally went.:w00t: I'll worry about the housebreaking thing later..:chili:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

nyx0313 said:


> Thanks for your support! Kissie just went....in the middle of my bedroom... Irene didn't flood my room, Kissie just did....
> 
> 
> She actually has that problem too, though she's never been to any shelter/rescue.. She usually go potty only twice a day...she never go in unfamiliar environments..sometimes when we travel she'll hold it like a day because of nervous.. but never been this long.. I was really scared...
> ...


YAY!!!!:chili::aktion033:

What amazes me about them is that their bladders must be soooo veryyy tineeee? How do they do it? 

How old is Kissie? Love her name - does she kiss a lot? Pearl does not :-(


----------

